
Keen: Connect your favorite things (from Area 120 and PAIR at Google) - aspenmayer
https://staykeen.com
======
aspenmayer
From [https://staykeen.com/about](https://staykeen.com/about)

> Keen is a new way to curate, collaborate and expand your interests [1]. Keen
> is an experiment from Area 120[2] and PAIR[3] at Google.

> We leverage the Google Search index, combined with user feedback to provide
> personalized recommendations that improve over time and help you expand your
> interests.

[1]
[https://staykeen.com/keen/8ckkvxQoTw73Psbf1P1k](https://staykeen.com/keen/8ckkvxQoTw73Psbf1P1k)

[2] [https://area120.google.com/](https://area120.google.com/)

[3]
[https://research.google/teams/brain/pair/](https://research.google/teams/brain/pair/)

~~~
blondin
still low-key mad at them for shutting down google+ and besides it did some of
what this pinterest clone is doing...

~~~
aspenmayer
I’m still mad they shut down Wave before it became what it might have, with
enough runway and developer experimentation. It would be cool to do something
like Wave crossed with Jupyter notebooks or code editors to do strange things
like collaborative live coding for music and visual effects, literally an idea
I just made up, but which could be implemented using in-browser MIDI support
and other to-be-built things which I wish existed.

~~~
aspenmayer
In this line of thought, I need to dig into Google Colab more. I think I’m
showing my ignorance a bit as I’m only vaguely familiar with it’s
capabilities. I think it maybe can already do much or all of the things it
needs to in order to accomplish my example, for instance.

Does any self-hosted and/or open source analog of Colab exist? What would that
look like? Connect to a cluster you have access to and run things? It’s the
GUI that makes Colab work as much as Google and associated services. The price
is right too, although Google knows what you’re running, if not why. However,
if you can’t pay, you can’t exactly complain if you are cut off.

